# The D.A. Needs Letters!!!



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Prosecutor needs your letters, due by Friday, see the link.

http://yieldtolife.org/info

The defense is submitting many letters in support of the doctor, trying to get him only probation.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Wrote my letter, sent by e-mail*

To whom it may concern,
As a California cyclist I have followed the case of the doctor attacking the 2 cyclists very closely. I try to ride approximately 100-200 miles a week by bicycle on our Southern California roads to keep fit. I am not a threat to anyone and am at the mercy of all the other vehicles on our roads. In the past year I have had cars and trucks intentionally drive into the bicycle lane to get as close to me as they can. I can only assume that they lead very insignificant lives to find humor in frightening and almost killing a cyclist. I can never be sure as to the motivation that causes someone to endanger another human being in this manner. I have had trucks drive inches behind me in the bicycle lane, honking their horn because I have the audacity to want to ride my bicycle on a public road. I have called the police on several occasions, however these people never wait around for the police to arrive and drive away. In this case the doctor knew what his actions would cause and did it anyway. He committed this act with the specific intent to injure or kill the 2 cyclists. This is undisputed by the facts and the doctors own statement to the police. The doctor in this case is not a simpleton, he is a person of sophisticated intellect and should not be given the benefit of doubt that someone of lesser sophistication might argue to mitigate the punishment. As a medical doctor he not only inflicted the injury upon the 2 cyclists he then intentionally ignored their suffering. I think most cyclists, in fact almost anyone would hope that a doctor was present at any incident, but in this case the doctor intentionally ignored their suffering, an act of added callousness towards people that he injured. By showing no remorse at the scene of the incident, and by not attempting to remedy the seriousness of the injury that he inflicted by merely falling back on his training as a medical doctor he showed more spite and remorseless than I can understand. He obviously is not remorseful for his actions but only remorseful that those actions have directly effected him and might effect his liberty. This doctor needs to spend a very long time in prison to reflect upon what he did and what he failed to do at that scene. Anyone else that is in the area that finds themselves angry at a cyclist needs to understand that there will be very severe and direct consequences to any act of hostility by motorists towards cyclists. 

Stephen Peach


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thanks! Lets spread the word!!


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

email sent!


----------



## fluidEffects03 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just sent a letter the DA.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Cross-post*

Damn. I wish I'd seen this earlier.

Heads up to others who may need LA-based advocacy in the future: please cross-post in The Lounge, if possible.


----------

